# Thinkpad R61i Lüfter sehr laut



## Johannes7146 (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe ein Problem mit meinem Lüfter meines Laptops (Thinkpad R61i).
Mich stört es prinzipiell nicht, dass der Lüfter läuft und ei wenig Geräusche von sich gibt.
Damals habe ich mich für ein thinkpad entschieden, da dort der Lüfter kaum hörbar war.

Doch ich hab den Laptop viel mit im Bett gehabt (Staub).
Der Lüfter wurde nach und nach immer lauter.
Mitlerweile rattert er richtig (Lagerschaden?).

Meine Frage, was muss ich beim aufschrauben beachten? Am Desktop rechnern habe ich schon viel herumgeschraubt. An Laptops bisher garnicht.

Reicht ein reinigen des Lüfters?


----------



## regurge (31. Juli 2010)

hab selber auch 2 Thinkpads jedoch ältere T4x Versionen.
Du liegst schon richtig mit deiner Vermutung, es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um verschmutzung, schlimmstenfalls um einen Lagerschaden (Lüfter läuft unrund).

Bei den T4x Versionen öffnet man die Laptops durch aufschrauben der Schrauben auf der Rückseite -> welche du aufschrauben musst kann man im Handbuch nachlesen (Notfalls alle aufmachen, sich aber genau merken wo welche Schraube war da es unterschiedliche gibt)

Nun kommt der kritische Teil und zwar das öffnen ansich, du musst dazu das Keyboard entfernen und da es an einigen Stellen unter dem Gehäuse fixiert ist  muss man da etwas vorsichtig sein ... das entfernen des Lüfters bzw. das einbauen eines neuen sollte dann ein Kinderspiel sein ..> einfach den Netzstecker für die Stromzufuhr entfernen und der Lüfter sollte sich entfernen lassen


----------



## sheel (31. Juli 2010)

Also rattern sollte er sicher nicht.
Lauter werden kann er schon, da sollte entstauben reichen.
Aber der einzige ratternde Lüfter, den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war eine Minute später kapputt (war mein eigener )

Mehr wie putzen und weiter beobachten kannst du zurzeit eh nicht.


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich werde mich dann heute Nachmittag/Abend mal daran versuchen.
Falls jemand noch Bilder von seinem offenem Thinkpad hat, ich hätte Interesse mir diese vorher anzuschauen.
Danke


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. August 2010)

Dieses Bild habe ich bei Google gefunden.
Erwartet mich inetwa das selbe bei meinem R61i?


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. August 2010)

Mein Thinkpad, sah von innen ca genauso aus. (Bilder im Anhang)
Leider hat das ganze aber nicht sehr viel gebracht, da ich nicht (wie erwartet) eine riesen staub schicht finden konnte. Klar, n bisschen staub war da, aber nicht so, dass das es wirklich viel ausmacht.
Ich habe etwas drüber gepustet und das ganze wieder zugeschraubt.
Etwas leiser ist er geworden, aber ab einer bestimmten Zeit fängt er wieder an zu rattern. 
Evtl. doch ein Lagerschaden?


----------



## regurge (4. August 2010)

sieht total anders aus, als wie bei meinem T40 .. um ehrlich zu sein ich kann nicht mal den Lüfter erkennen. Kann dir nur mehr den Tipp geben einen neuen Kühler zu kaufen, da es vermutlich ein Lagerschaden ist .. hier kann man günstig Nachbauten auf Ebay kaufen. Eventuell schaust auch nochmal ins Thinkpad Forum da kann man dir sicher besser helfen:
http://www.thinkpad-forum.de/


----------

